# Εκπαιδεύοντας τους γονείς: goneis.gr από το Υπ. Παιδείας.



## Elsa (Sep 17, 2008)

Αν έχετε παιδιά στη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, ίσως σας ενδιαφέρει: 

_Η Ελληνική Κυβέρνηση, στο πλαίσιο της Ψηφιακής Στρατηγικής 2006-2013 και με τη συνδρομή της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης υλοποιεί το έργο γονείς.gr το οποίο αφορά στην εκπαίδευση γονέων μαθητών υποχρεωτικής δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης στις Τεχνολογίες της Πληροφορίας και Επικοινωνίας (ΤΠΕ), και στην Ασφαλή Χρήση του Διαδικτύου. Απευθύνεται σε όλους τους γονείς μαθητών που θα εγγραφούν στην υποχρεωτική δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση κατά το σχολικό έτος 2008-2009.

Πρόκειται για μια νέα δράση η οποία υλοποιείται με τη συνεργασία των Υπουργείων Οικονομίας και Οικονομικών και Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων, και από το Εθνικό Δίκτυο Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας (ΕΔΕΤ ΑΕ), φορέα εποπτευόμενο από την Γενική Γραμματεία Έρευνας και Τεχνολογίας του Υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης.

Οι δικαιούχοι γονείς *έχουν το δικαίωμα δωρεάν κατ’ οίκον εκπαίδευσης από ειδικούς εκπαιδευτές, και πρόσβασης σε εκπαιδευτικά πακέτα αυτόνομης μάθησης μέσω Διαδικτύου (e-learning). Επιπλέον, το έργο επιδοτεί την απόκτηση νέας, ευρυζωνικής σύνδεσης στο Διαδίκτυο διάρκειας δύο (2) μηνών, για τους ωφελούμενους γονείς που δεν την διαθέτουν.* Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση είναι ο Δικαιούχος να έχει στο σπίτι Η/Υ (σταθερό ή φορητό) με δυνατότητα σύνδεσης στο Διαδίκτυο.

Μετά την ολοκλήρωση της εκπαίδευσης μέσω Διαδικτύου, *οι γονείς θα δικαιούνται να συμμετάσχουν δωρεάν σε εξετάσεις πιστοποίησης για την απόκτηση πιστοποιητικού γνώσεων Πληροφορικής ή χειρισμού Η/Υ σε τουλάχιστον τρεις (3) από τις ενότητες βασικών γνώσεων*.

Η υλοποίηση της δράσης ξεκινά την 1/9/2008. Η συμμετοχή γονέων σε εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα θα πρέπει να έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι την 30/11/2008. _

Περισσότερα εδώ.


----------

